# rod machine foot pedal control



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=FootPedal.jpg

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=PowerEnd.jpg


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

very cool- saw a similar idea in an article in the rodbuilding magazine- they showed how to build one for the portable rod building station- essentially a bench on wheels.

I get tired of dragging the little foot controller all over the floor- but I'd have to rebuild my bench space to utilize that type of set up- maybe some day. 

Just not sure how practical it would be to do on a 12' bench set up. Would probably have to build in individual 4' sections, any one of which can be used to control the speed.

Nice set up !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Try using a foot peddle from a sewing machine.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Try using a foot peddle from a sewing machine.



That's not the point- by using en entire length of board you don't have to move the foot pedal around as you move from guide to guide- you'd still have to do that with a sewing machine pedal.

The board is mechanically attached to drive the foot pedal- without actually having to be near the foot pedal.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

thats neat-o


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Cat; System should work on 12 ft,you could put pedal in center and us counter springs at both ends. Idea came from Tom Kirkmans Bench


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

just added three more photos, showing details of pedal linkage

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> Cat; System should work on 12 ft,you could put pedal in center and us counter springs at both ends. Idea came from Tom Kirkmans Bench


definitely considering giving it a shot, it's really a nuisance trying to reach the pedal from the opposite end of the bench, as it didn't come with a long enough cord to stretch out 12'.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Which wrapper do you have Mark? We're moving into a new house (hopefully, pending a good home inspection) and I plan to rig up a better workspace now that I'll have more room. I'm going to do something similar to what's in the magazine. I'll post pics once I get around to doing it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Which wrapper do you have Mark? We're moving into a new house (hopefully, pending a good home inspection) and I plan to rig up a better workspace now that I'll have more room. I'm going to do something similar to what's in the magazine. I'll post pics once I get around to doing it.


I have the AM TAk wrapper- with the extension bed to make it 12' long.

It does the job OK for now. 

Good luck with the new space- and post those pics once your set up.

:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have seen this set up close and all I can say is "WOW"!!!!!! It is just plain awesome.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> I have the AM TAk wrapper- with the extension bed to make it 12' long.
> 
> It does the job OK for now.
> 
> ...


I think the AmTak, PacBay, and even Batson wrappers are identical. The only difference between mine (PacBay) and the others is the upgraded chuck. It seems as if one manufacturer makes them, and they sell them under their own brand. 

One of these days when I'm rich and famous, I'll have a Renzetti.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I think the AmTak, PacBay, and even Batson wrappers are identical. The only difference between mine (PacBay) and the others is the upgraded chuck. It seems as if one manufacturer makes them, and they sell them under their own brand.
> 
> One of these days when I'm rich and famous, I'll have a Renzetti.


Ditto on the renzetti 

I beleieve your correct on the others being identical- flexcoat does offer some unique products I'd like to try, but if my current wrapper gets swapped out- it will likely be for a renzetti- no time soon tho. 

:fishing:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*finally done !*

Installed the light carrage and dryer wall 4/23, light swings back to wall when not working

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/


----------

